# Murphy has a very bad limp



## bake58 (Feb 4, 2009)

About one week ago Murphy started to limp on the front left leg. Vet took x-ray, all good. Put him on Tramadol and also Metacam. Was hoping he maybe pulled something or twisted his leg. Vet said it could be bone cancer, osteosarcoma. I hope not. Murph is almost 13 years old and not over-weight. He has become very lethargic. Has anybody else had this happen.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so sorry you are going through this. I'm sure others with more experience will chime in and offer some help. Will your vet refer you to a specialist to find out definitively what is going on????? BTW, welcome to the forum.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi and welcome. Where do you live? Are you in or near an area with ticks? Have you ever visited one? Lethargy and limping are signs of some of the tick borne diseases (TBDs) like Lyme, Anaplasmosis, etc. If so, you can ask your vet for a SNAP 4Dx test.

Other than that, a nasty sprain or other soft tissue injury could create a limp for that length of time. Was there any swelling?


----------



## bake58 (Feb 4, 2009)

From central Ontario. No, it isn't Lyme disease or ticks. What i've read it sounds like osteosarcoma. Going back to the vets in a week or so to do more x-rays. Vet said that it's very aggressive and will show up on the x-ray. This hurry up and wait is killing me.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would like to welcome you and am sorry you had to find us due to this going on with Murphy. I think if it was me, I would get to a specialist and see what could be going on with the leg. Hopefully it will be a bad sprain and not the dreaded "C" word. We will say a prayer and light a candle for the both of you.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I would want xrays ASAP!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Absolutely!



Debles said:


> I would want xrays ASAP!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

> What i've read it sounds like osteosarcoma


 OMG I certainly hope not. I am surprised if it is "aggressive" your vet is making you wait a week.

My young dog Teddi had a soft tissue injury that showed up in April. It would come and go with exercise and rest. Finally we saw our surgeon in June, he said crate rest for 6-8 weeks, we did and she got all better. I am hoping for soft tissue, sure it takes a LONG time to completely heal but that is the better outlook in my eyes. 

The lethargy could be just he doesn't feel good because he hurts. I am sending GOOD OUTCOME vibes your direction. I have a 12 year old golden girl, Maxine, the seniors need to stick together.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tramadol and Metacam can make him lethargic and sleepy! 
I hope that's all it is. While bone cancer is common in goldens, it's not all that common at his age; much more common between 8-10 years old, according to my vet. 
I went thru this not too long ago with my 12 year old, which is why my vet made the comment about the osteosarcoma not being all that common at her age.
Does it get better when he's been up and moving for a while, or does it get worse? That's supposed to be one of the key diagnostic factors of soft tissue injury vs. bone cancer.
Keep us informed!




bake58 said:


> About one week ago Murphy started to limp on the front left leg. Vet took x-ray, all good. Put him on Tramadol and also Metacam. Was hoping he maybe pulled something or twisted his leg. Vet said it could be bone cancer, osteosarcoma. I hope not. Murph is almost 13 years old and not over-weight. He has become very lethargic. Has anybody else had this happen.


----------



## bake58 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thank you so much for the reply. As of today he is doing better. I think he is going to be alright.


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh dear it always worries me when older goldens starts to limp. I am so hoping that it is only a sprain or something. My boy also started limping on his front leg and he got the same meds that your boy did. His vet also x-rayed to rule out cancer. They came back fine. Bubby was fine for about 2 weeks then he started limping on a back leg. Anyway I do not want to scare you and do wait to see what the vet has to say. If another symptom comes up or he starts to limp on another leg or run a fever do let me know and I will tell you more of what went on with my boy. I will keep him in my prayers that he will be just fine and the meds will do their job! Do let us know how he is doing ok?


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

My prayers are with Murphy and you..please keep us updated..


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm glad to hear he's doing better! What a scare for you!
My vet had told me that generally, if they seem to get a little better as they've been moving around or been up for a while, it's a soft tissue injury. Bone cancer pain tends to get worse with use, not better.




bake58 said:


> Thank you so much for the reply. As of today he is doing better. I think he is going to be alright.


----------



## colton (Jun 5, 2008)

goldengirls&boys said:


> Oh dear it always worries me when older goldens starts to limp. I am so hoping that it is only a sprain or something. My boy also started limping on his front leg and he got the same meds that your boy did. His vet also x-rayed to rule out cancer. They came back fine. Bubby was fine for about 2 weeks then he started limping on a back leg. Anyway I do not want to scare you and do wait to see what the vet has to say. If another symptom comes up or he starts to limp on another leg or run a fever do let me know and I will tell you more of what went on with my boy. I will keep him in my prayers that he will be just fine and the meds will do their job! Do let us know how he is doing ok?




I am really worried about my boy too. A week ago he started chewing on his front wrists. He chewed the hair really short and so I took him to the vet on Wednesday this week. Vet checked him out and said it is most probably just a skin irritation and gave me some cortesone cream to apply 2x a day. By Thursday he was limping on the front left leg and so I made another app. Can only see him today...fully booked. Yesterday, Friday, he wasn't putting any weight on the front paw and today, Saturday, he is now limping on the back left leg too. He is showing no obvious signs of pain, besides the limping, and he allows me to touch and bend his legs and just keeps on wagging his gorgeous tail. I know this sounds ridiculous but it looks like a stroke.....the behaviour.

I have ruled out all the obvious things like ticks, bites etc. There is no swelling, cuts, bruising or anything else. The biggest problem for me is that he is only 8 months old now and this is so not normal. I am worried sick about my boy. Will let you know once I have seen the vet today, was just hoping for some advice in the meantime that I could perhaps suggest to the vet to rule out. If I'm not happy with his diagnosis I will take him to another today as well even if I have to camp out on their doorstep.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Blake and Colton*

*Blake: * Glad Murphy is doing better today. could he have sprained it?
Our Smooch, sprained her paw/leg when she was 9 years old. Lasted 2 or 3 days and then she started walking on it just fine. Think she jumped off the bed and landed on it funny!!
*Colton: * With your boy being so young-could it be a sprain?
Yes, I would go to the vet.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> My vet had told me that generally, if they seem to get a little better as they've been moving around or been up for a while, it's a soft tissue injury. Bone cancer pain tends to get worse with use, not better.


I'm glad to read this. Mine is 8 and I have recently noticed that she is beginning to limp on one of her front legs(maybe both) after getting up from a nap. She usually works out of it in just a few minutes. Today we went on a long hike(some swimming too) and she did great. Tons of energy and running. But tonight after taking a nap, she really got stiff legged. Again, after a few minutes she worked out of it. A few days ago I bought some glucosamine/chondroitin pills from CVS, giving her about 750 mg a day. I understand from reading on the net that it can take a few weeks for it to help. 

I guess i will watch her a few days and if she worsens, I will go to the vet. Last time I took her, the vet asked if she had shown any signs of walking problems. I told her no but she must see it all the time in older dogs to ask the question. Might be time to cut back on the length of our hikes. Today was 4 miles plus swimming.:scratchch


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

depending on where you are, always be aware of the tick borne diseases, too. A whole bunch of them start with some vague limping. Just something to keep in mind.




msdogs1976 said:


> I'm glad to read this. Mine is 8 and I have recently noticed that she is beginning to limp on one of her front legs(maybe both) after getting up from a nap. She usually works out of it in just a few minutes. Today we went on a long hike(some swimming too) and she did great. Tons of energy and running. But tonight after taking a nap, she really got stiff legged. Again, after a few minutes she worked out of it. A few days ago I bought some glucosamine/chondroitin pills from CVS, giving her about 750 mg a day. I understand from reading on the net that it can take a few weeks for it to help.
> 
> I guess i will watch her a few days and if she worsens, I will go to the vet. Last time I took her, the vet asked if she had shown any signs of walking problems. I told her no but she must see it all the time in older dogs to ask the question. Might be time to cut back on the length of our hikes. Today was 4 miles plus swimming.:scratchch


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> depending on where you are, always be aware of the tick borne diseases, too. A whole bunch of them start with some vague limping. Just something to keep in mind.


 
That's true, and you don't always see the bite. It can also happen even when the dog is on preventative. The only way to rule out TBDs are blood tests. Intermittent limping, especially when it moves from limb to limb, is one of the biggest indicators of TBDs.


----------



## bake58 (Feb 4, 2009)

Update on Murphy's limp. It has gotten progressively worse. He is not over-weight but his hips giving him trouble getting up, and now with the bad front leg he is really having problems. Second set of x-rays show signs of osteosarcoma. I have read that once it is detected it has already spread to the lungs in most cases. He is almost 13 and his appetite is still good. Just killing me to see him like this. Going to the vet on Tues. Not looking forward to this visit.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm sorry you and Murphy are having to go through this. Hopefully the news will be better than you expect.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry Murphy and you are going through this. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bake58*

Bake58

will be praying for you and Murphy. Is there anything they can give Murphy for the pain?


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry, but maybe it has not spread...my prayers are with you and your baby Murphy


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My prayers are with you and Murphy. Hopefully it has not spread and he will be with you for a long time.


----------



## bake58 (Feb 4, 2009)

Murphy was put to sleep this morning. The house is so empty. Thank you all for your replys. I know Murph is in a better place still chasing rabbits.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

So sorry for your loss, my heart goes out to you. I have a twelve year old and as healthy as she is I know it can all change in an instant just like it did for your Murphy. I don't know if anything prepares you for the heartbreak my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Murphy, I know exactly how you are feeling. Just take it one day at a time...even one minute at a time. My prayers are with you. RIP sweet Murphy.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Murphy's passing. Lots of love, hugs, and prayers coming your way.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

My soul aches for you. Blessings on you and your house.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Murphy. Hopefully all your memories and the love you share help you get thru these sad times. ((((HUGS)))))


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

i am so sorry for you loss. the house is so empty and quiet without the toenails and swishing tail and panting of a golden. my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Cratemail (Nov 6, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your Murphy. My 8 year old Golden did develop bone cancer and it was very clearly seen on a simple xray. We confirmed the diagnosis with a biopsy a few days later.

I would ask your vet to do the xray asap so that you do not have to worry and wonder. I am glad that he is doing better and hope that you are on the road to recovery.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry, my deepest sympathy for you, I know how hard it is.


----------



## tess (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your dear boy Murphy, I know it had to be a rough few weeks for you. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for you're loss of Murphy, RIP sweet boy!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Im so very sorry for your loss....


----------



## amberstonepets (Feb 26, 2009)

You need to have a snap 4 test run for tick disease.... no reason to NOT believe it could be a TBD ( my daughters dog had the same think just last week and it was Lyme, right smack in the middle of sub zero temps here in WI) 
Please get the test run to rule these out.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Sadly, this is the most common way we loose our Golden Fur-Babies, and it tends to happen quite fast because they don't like to bother us with their issues until it gets really bad 

I went through the same thing last month 

You're both in my thoughts. He's at the Bridge right now having a grand time, so you don't need to worry about him. Take care of yourself...


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh dear I just saw this am I am so very sorry that you lost your Murphy to cancer. I lost my boy Buddy to cancer on Christmas eve day also to it. I did not want to tell you that earlier as I was really hoping it was a TBD as that is what they thought Buddy had too. Even his specialist could not find out what was wrong with Buddy after tons of test...finally when they opened him up Christmas eve as a last resort they found the cancer had been hiding in his intestines and was too expensive to remove. I so feel your pain and my heart breaks for you. Please know that I am keeping you in my prayers and sending you lots of big warm hugs during this difficult time. 
Barbara & the gang


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Murphy*

I am so very sorry, Bake. *I KNOW HOW MUCH IT HURTS!*Murphy will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge and he is no longer in pain.
Our dogs can NEVER live long enough-I've never had a dog that lived to be 13years old-God Bless Murphy!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Just cchecking in to see how you are doing. My prayers are with you


----------

